# A gorgeous black N white crown tail, see for yourself



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

One of my friend from school sent me a photo of that ct male, i have never seen a color like that one. The breeder of that fish is selling the pair for $150, do you think it is too expensive or not ? Do you think my friend should buy the pair or not ??
$150, that's a little too much i believe. I might if it was a giant pair or black dragon hm pair but for a ct pair, hmm....
Would you buy that pair for that much ??


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It's a beautiful looking fish. The only trouble is that sooner or later, t will probably marble out to a solid black. 

I've paid over a hundred dollars for pairs before (the import market here is limited to one transhipper) and don't regret the money I've spent on them. 

I get enjoyment from watching them, and there are worse things out there I could have wasted my money on.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I got a black and white marble CT from Petsmart a while back, and he is almost completely black now. It isnt really worth that much for a CT pair though, like you said. *shrug* But it is up to your friend in the end.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

WOW strikingly GORGEOUS FISH!!!! My spouse saw this thread behind me and _freaked_ out!!!


lol yeah  although it would be coooollliieeeeoooo to have a black and white fish, i feel like they would eventually turn out mostly black with little white as he got older. They are like what, 4 months old? In a few months- years they may look totally different... like the patriot bettas. Thats why I dont get patriot HMPLKTS  yeah they are aaammaaazziiingg like they are painted, but they end up being mostly blue with some red splashes here and there...

As for the price....if I was interested in putting them in a few shows, the price would be somewhat reasonable. Otherwise.... he is a pricey boy! There are many AMAZING gorgeous bettas I have seen that I have wanted soooooo bad, but, I realized I could get like 5 more with the same price  Im happy with petstore bettas.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

He looks like a PK CT. Cool!


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sooooo pretty! Wow! I would love to have him, but like everyone else is saying he will probably marble out and end up all black. Even all black, he would still be a beautiful fish. 

If you can end up making your money back from spawning with the pair, then I say why not. Of course its always a risk with live animals, despite your best care something could happen and they could still end up dying before you could spawn.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

oooo yes, spawing them would be cool! =3 if the offspring end up looking like the pictures you posted above and sell them at 3- 4 months, your friend could seriously start banking!!!  hahah its bad to think of it that way...lol but true!


----------

